

AppSeed – Turn sketches into functioning prototypes fast - kimburgess
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/appseed/appseed-turn-sketches-into-functioning-prototypes

======
johncampbelljr
I'm sure there are other apps in the same space--this is one I've used in the
past:

[https://popapp.in/](https://popapp.in/)

I found that using a tool like the pop app helps me focus on UI/UX without
thinking in code. The 30 minutes or so I spent building out a wireframe has
been a valuable time saver once I started coding.

~~~
huhtenberg
Bump.

AppSeed seems like a straight-forward remake of PopApp. Not to say it's a rip,
because it's clearly an idea that several people could've thought of
independently from each other.

------
mjn
If people are interested in digging into this kind of thing, there are some
very interesting papers on the subject:

[http://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&q=sketch-
based+proto...](http://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&q=sketch-
based+prototyping)

One of the bigger chunks of funding has come from the U.S. military, which
wants to let commanders sketch battlefield diagrams like they do on paper, but
get computerized results, both for dissemination, and for use in things like
simulations (where typical RTS interfaces are too foreign to be good for
realistic wargaming):
[http://www.qrg.northwestern.edu/papers/files/forbususherchap...](http://www.qrg.northwestern.edu/papers/files/forbususherchapmaniui2003.pdf)
/ [http://www.cs.northwestern.edu/~gdunham/papers/nuwar-
AIIDE05...](http://www.cs.northwestern.edu/~gdunham/papers/nuwar-AIIDE05.pdf)

------
rajeevk
I was also thinking to add similar feature in my app Lekh Diagram
([http://www.avabodh.com/lekh](http://www.avabodh.com/lekh)). I have not spent
much time on this yet but, IMO the biggest challenge in doing sketch
recognition is to resolve ambiguity on interpreting recognized shape/strokes .
A hand drawn shape can be interpreted differently by different people and can
be interpreted differently in different context. A computer program
interpreting exactly what user has intention, is a challenging task. But I
believe that a system can be build which will probably work 90% of time
correctly.

Wishing good luck to these guys!!

------
bengotow
I don't really understand projects like this on Kickstarter. It's a great
concept - the demo looks awesome, etc. But it's a viable product. Why should I
kickstart an app that will be a paid product after it's finished? I know folks
use Kickstarter as a form of market validation, but I think the number of apps
in this space already demonstrate that the market is valid.

------
SwaroopH
Interesting, so pretty much like POP App[1] except it also does OCR to
understand the sketches to speed up the process.

[1] [https://popapp.in](https://popapp.in)

------
dansmog
is it possible to link screens together? Like for instance, on the homepage
screen, there is a login, and i have a seperate screen for login, so can it be
linked together.

------
petarb
this app looks so much better than what is available at the moment. would
really like to see an android version too

